# Jill's Project Shelf



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Jill...My sig. other...I guess....loves to turn and this is a picture of her project in process shelf....She's gettin' pretty good....


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

"Getting" good heck she IS good. What is that green one?


----------



## Mitch Cholewinski (Mar 11, 2007)

I think she is pretty good right now and should get some recognition. Nice work Jill, how long have you liked turning? 

That green one, is that dye on it? Mitch


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

The green one is that way naturally. It's Norfolk Island Pine. When you turn it thin the knots become translucent. It is very hard to turn and very hard to get thin enough to be translucent without a catch and subsequent explosion.....:blink: :blink: 

She's going at it pretty slow, and it should be pretty nice...This piece is not the best...The Knots are not centered on the trunk. The nicest one's have the knots centered and they look almost like a star pattern when it's finished...:icon_smile: :icon_smile:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

That's pretty. Does it stay green? If so where do you get Norfoke Pine? 

I can see this coming: "Y Kevin, you get it from a pine tree in Norfoke!" :blink: :laughing:


----------



## ctb (Mar 10, 2007)

You get Norfolk pine from Norfolk I reckon Kevin :thumbsup: 


Satisfied now :laughing:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

The stuff grows in Florida....It's prized because the branches grow upward and that's how the star design is made. I picked the 2 piece we got at the AAW symposium last year. That's the only place I've really found it. It's about $20.00 a bf. I got Jill a couple of pieces cuz she had never turned it, but she don't want any more....She said it's too nerve wracking since it's so expensive......:blink: :blink: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Tell her to practice on that red stuff it should not be quite so nerve wracking. :laughing:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Did ya see the red stuff on the shelf..????


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Yep I saw it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Frank Pender (Nov 6, 2006)

Steve, when you bring Jill out here this Summer, you had beeeter bring a much larger truck and trailer.:laughing:


----------



## Burlkraft (Oct 15, 2006)

Hey Frank....

Nice to hear from you.....I hear you got a LOT of BF off your logging.

Maybe a little more than expected....:glare: :glare: 

Maybe you and Alice should load up a BIG truck and come to the cheese....:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:


----------



## Frank Pender (Nov 6, 2006)

I am waiting for you and JIll to come to the Forest.:laughing:


----------

